# Loose Tenon Mortise Jig



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

Made this a while back. Works like a charm. Enjoy the pics and glad to share. Used up some left over plywood, added some T-track, some miter/T-track combo track, some toggle clamps, extension wings and made some extra front top pieces that can have the proper angle put on them for those mortises that are done at an angle. Used it to make most of the mortises in this prototype pub chair.


----------



## Scroudt (Jun 19, 2010)

nice little set up. did you have any plans for building that, or is it your own design? I'd like to make something like that. I'm getting a little tired of using my mortise attachment on my drill press. it's time consuming and not that clean. though I don't mind cutting tenons on the table saw.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the usefulness of that.


Threadjack
Is there a way to view the pictures, like a click next button? It is annoying to have to click close to click the next one.


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

Scroudt, this is my design. If you use Google Sketchup, I can send you the file. Drop me an email and you will have it in short order. 

LinuxRandal, sorry about the pic hassle. I have seen some photos that have the next/previous buttons. I will have to research on how to do this for the next post. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

rjhorky said:


> Scroudt, this is my design. If you use Google Sketchup, I can send you the file. Drop me an email and you will have it in short order.
> 
> LinuxRandal, sorry about the pic hassle. I have seen some photos that have the next/previous buttons. I will have to research on how to do this for the next post. Thanks for the heads up.


Hi Robert

I wouldn't mind seeing the Sketchup too. if I may?

[email protected]


----------



## Scroudt (Jun 19, 2010)

rjhorky said:


> Scroudt, this is my design. If you use Google Sketchup, I can send you the file. Drop me an email and you will have it in short order.
> 
> LinuxRandal, sorry about the pic hassle. I have seen some photos that have the next/previous buttons. I will have to research on how to do this for the next post. Thanks for the heads up.


That would be great rihorky. And thank you very much. [email protected]


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice jig! Congratulations!
I made one on the same principle, but yours has an aditional function (the slope of the front). Bravo!
I would be happy to have the SketchUp file.
In advance thank you
[email protected]


----------



## Abhishek123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*hi*

Its nice jig 
I am newbie in this field 

Just learning and hope to learn from you guys


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,
Cracking jig you have there, mine is very simple and has limitations when clamping different sizes/thickness of stock, yours looks great.

Could you fire me the sketchup file too?
[email protected] couod you let me know when its sent and i will check so that it doesnt get thrown into my junk folder.

Regards
Colin


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Would it be okay to upload the file like you would a picture, and then anyone that wanted it could download it.

Thanks!


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

sorry, but it does not appear that .skp files are allowed to be uploaded.


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

file sent to your email account


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

Just ZIP the file up and then post it...

========


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

I also would like to have you sketchup file.

email is: [email protected]

Thanks - Ray H


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, thanks for the tip on the Zip compression. Here is the sketchup model. Any quesitons, just give me a ring.


----------



## tbrim (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Robert,

Yes, I'd like a Scetch-up of the plans as well. [email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

:sarcastic:without sounding like a moaner what you guys forget is that stateside you have a much bigger range of kit that's easily available and relativly cheap compared to here in the UK, in fact if it wasn't for the internet we would still be using flint tools and wearing bearskins  well maybe not that bad but it isn't good, another thing as i pointed out before i'm the kinda guy who needs to handle an object (nearly said tool then oops) before I can get my head round it. i'm crap with pictures and drawings.
I think I'm quite happy to go with the loose tenon system for now so just need a couple of bits, i will soon have the mortise slot jig completed (when i work out how to make the stops adjustable) so some bullnose bits to cut the stock and I should be up and running, I have more important projects to finish really (iv'e been working on magnetic levitation platforms for some years, with varying degrees of succsess and I really want to finish that project, the router stuff was just a distraction at first but now i'm getting quite hooked  the trend jig would be on my dear santa list if it was £75 but it's way over priced, I do like the 870 - EZ PRO & the Mortise Pal and they are a bit more affordable, thing is, in life there are people that can seem to knock all sorts of things together, in my time I have designed some pretty clever stuff myself but sometimes there are just some things that i just cant manage or make and tbh it's just easier to buy one, providing they are sensible priced. lets face it I could if I really wanted to build a router from scratch, but why would i when i can buy a decent one for nearly the cost of parts ? there is also the consideration of how much use it will get as well  to some it's just the satisfaction of doing it and I also understand that angle as well. for me right now a mortise pal and selection of bull nose bits will suffice, thanks


----------



## wordsmiff (Apr 18, 2010)

*Best motise jig I've seen!*



rjhorky said:


> Made this a while back. Works like a charm. Enjoy the pics and glad to share. Used up some left over plywood, added some T-track, some miter/T-track combo track, some toggle clamps, extension wings and made some extra front top pieces that can have the proper angle put on them for those mortises that are done at an angle. Used it to make most of the mortises in this prototype pub chair.


I was looking for a better way to do joinery, and came across your motising jig while searching for loose tenon jigs. Wow! It looks great. I especially like the idea of the angled mortises. 

Could you please send me the Sketch up files? I want to make one of these before I embark on making a wall clock for my daughter.

Thanks,

Bob (wordsmiff)


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

*ATTA BOY!!*

That jig looks great, I have downloaded the Sketch up file.

Now all I need is time,! Can you email me some?

Thanks for sharing this great Jig,
Mike


----------



## Paul Sonnichsen (Oct 3, 2010)

Would it be possible to pass it along to me as well. Thanks Paul

psonn[email protected]


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

*loose tenon mortise jig*



Kelwing2132 said:


> Would it be possible to pass it along to me as well. Thanks Paul
> 
> [email protected]


Look up a few threads. There is a link to the file. If you cannot access, let me know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert


Why not post it in the PDF format not every one has Sketch Up and just about all have a way to view the PDF file, world wide  

You can make a free PDF file on line .

http://www.freepdfconvert.com/
https://www.acrobat.com/createpdf/en/home.html

==


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Paul,
Here is the link,

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-loose-tenon-mortise-jig-copy-mortise-jig.zip

Mike


----------



## arfonz (Feb 19, 2012)

I am also looking to see the prints. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

see threads above yours for the links, etc. 
Router Forums - Router and Woodworking Discussion Community


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone have Plans (Drawings) for the Jig?
Thanks


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hier you will find Plans of a jig for loose tenons
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Mortaise_a_la_defonceuse.pdf

It is in french but with pics it is no problem to undertand.
Santé


----------



## rfetter (Jul 13, 2010)

Could you send me the sketchup file, it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## irskookum (Apr 29, 2014)

*Please send Sketch Up*

May I have a copy of the Sketch Up file for this jig. I really like it. It will be the first mortise jig that I make.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Link is in thread....*



irskookum said:


> May I have a copy of the Sketch Up file for this jig. I really like it. It will be the first mortise jig that I make.
> Thanks
> [email protected]



Robert has not been on the forum for over 12 months, however there is a link to the file in the thread.....


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

All, sorry for not being more responsive. Attached is the sketchup file. If you have questions, just let me know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for that Robert.

I see you jig has some good ideas that I might add to my jig.


----------



## rfetter (Jul 13, 2010)

*Could you send me the file*



rjhorky said:


> Made this a while back. Works like a charm. Enjoy the pics and glad to share. Used up some left over plywood, added some T-track, some miter/T-track combo track, some toggle clamps, extension wings and made some extra front top pieces that can have the proper angle put on them for those mortises that are done at an angle. Used it to make most of the mortises in this prototype pub chair.


I would appreciate the plans for your jig, my email address is [email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

rfetter said:


> I would appreciate the plans for your jig, my email address is [email protected]
> Thanks in advance.


Go up two posts Rick and thereis a downloadable link.

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services

Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879
+385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Home | Croatia Property Services


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Homemade Slot Mortiser*

Rick.
Good design Homemade Slot Mortiser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RQcClMWeh4&list=LLsMTT8vRPOrALGdgJJtqYQA&index=2


----------

